# What's your favorite smell?



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Pretty self explanatory.
You can do more then one obviously.
I'll start.

-Lavender
-Cut Grass
-Rain
-Cherry wood
-Lilacs
-Roses
-Damp leaves
-Damp soil


----------



## Andromedahl (May 26, 2016)

Hands down it has to be crayon smell.


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

Jambalaya.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Fresh baked bread. I originally wanted to be a baker, but I know I would eat everything I'd make. And bread makes you fat.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 26, 2016)

Peppermint ohmy<3


----------



## Kioskask (May 26, 2016)

Cut grass... I can smell that right now!


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

I don't have the greatest sense of smell, due to an accident where I hit myself in the nose with elastic exercise equipment when I was around 10, but I would have to say baking chocolate chip cookies~


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

Earl Grey tea...
...And the smell of (homemade) napalm in the morning. :V


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> ...And the smell of (homemade) napalm in the morning. :V


Was waiting for this.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Earl Grey tea...
> ...And the smell of (homemade) napalm in the morning. :V


Someday this war is gonna be over....


----------



## LocomotiV3 (May 26, 2016)

WEED. And, the cool air of the country-side in the evening.


----------



## LocomotiV3 (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Earl Grey tea...
> ...And the smell of (homemade) napalm in the morning. :V


Gasoline smells good too, and diesel. Also, scorched earth!


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

Hmm, interesting question. 

-I wanna say Peppermint (or any mint for that matter), absolute favorite.
-Cinnamon and Nutmeg
-Fresh Bread
-Rain
-Weirdly enough, Gas (from cars)
-Popcorn
-Hell, most food when i'm slightly hungry.

I also like a lot of candle smells, like sugar cookie (mom used to use them all the time). Not as big of a fan of incense as I used to be, because of how overbearing they are. I also know that it's bad, but I find slight comfort in tobacco smell, growing up with most of my family members being smokers.

BAH! Now you make me wanna buy candles. XD


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Pretty self explanatory.
> You can do more then one obviously.
> I'll start.
> 
> ...



Ah man, I used to love cut grass... now it just drives my allergies crazy. XD  Lavander is another good one, my friends use it to help her sleep all the time.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Um. I can only remember a few.

- Chocolate chip cookies or brownies coming straight outta the oven (duh)
- That Apple scented soap kids use
- Yogurt (even tho I hate eating it.)
- Cinnamon
- Vanilla Soap
- Just plain ol Pantene conditioner lol
- Oh and campfires. Or burning firewood. Reminds me of summer. <3


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (May 26, 2016)

I love the smell of mornings. It always reminds me of camp

I also enjoy the smell of heat. It's funny how a temperature can have it's own smell


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

And cum!  Why the fuck did I forget that!?
I mean... bazinga.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 26, 2016)

I love the smell of rain, and the smell of the ground and wood when its raining. Idk why XD
I also really love sweet scents like vanilla or caramel *^* <3


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> And cum!  Why the fuck did I forget that!?
> I mean... bazinga.


...and dicks

_COUGH COUGH_

I mean bananas


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> cum





Nemnth said:


> and dicks



Guys wtf.


----------



## LocomotiV3 (May 26, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> ...and dicks
> 
> _COUGH COUGH_
> 
> I mean bananas


No two dicks smell alike. NOT that I would know. I've never been with a man


----------



## Shotalicious (May 26, 2016)

LocomotiV3 said:


> No two dicks smell alike. NOT that I would know. I've never been with a man


dicks smell gross
i would know
im gay af


----------



## LocomotiV3 (May 26, 2016)

Corn smells good. Any one live next to corn?


----------



## LocomotiV3 (May 26, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> dicks smell gross
> i would know
> im gay af


Sure, but I assume that some are sour and others musky or some shit?


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Why are we talking about the smell of genitals.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 26, 2016)

LocomotiV3 said:


> Sure, but I assume that some are sour and others musky or some shit?


I dont think ive ever smelt a sour dick before-
but then again, i dont really go around smelling peoples dicks so i wouldnt really know XDXD


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

LocomotiV3 said:


> Sure, but I assume that some are sour and others musky or some shit?


I have a theory it gets muskier with size.


----------



## LocomotiV3 (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Why are we talking about the smell of genitals.


Science.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Why are we talking about the smell of genitals.


the furry fandom
im tainted by all the porn here tbh
i was innocent once


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> the furry fandom
> im tainted by all the porn here tbh
> i was innocent once



Innocence.


Rare.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Innocence.
> 
> 
> Rare.


I thought everyone had dicks until i was 13
I was innocent and smol, and very ignorant and stupid


----------



## LocomotiV3 (May 26, 2016)

Good night you beautiful people! Stay gold!


----------



## Shotalicious (May 26, 2016)

LocomotiV3 said:


> Good night you beautiful people! Stay gold!


Nighttt~


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

LocomotiV3 said:


> Good night you beautiful people! Stay gold!


Night!


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I have a theory it gets muskier with size.


I've encountered a few, and I'd say maybe


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> I thought everyone had dicks until i was 13
> I was innocent and smol, and very ignorant and stupid



^ I've been looking at porn since I was in 3rd grade lol. Now porn is fukkin lame to me. Yay.



LocomotiV3 said:


> Good night you beautiful people! Stay gold!



Night bro.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

What was the topic again?


----------



## Mercuss (May 26, 2016)

Gasoline, Purelle hand sanitizer, markers, freshly made doughnuts, bread, and any type of pie. Pretty much all candles smell wonderful as well.


----------



## Somnium (May 26, 2016)

Not sure why would anyone like a smelly dick..

Anyways, I love the smell of apple tree blossoms or whatever they are called


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

LocomotiV3 said:


> WEED. And, the cool air of the country-side in the evening.


Much Dank, so wow. XD

For real though, I'm pretty chill with weed smell. Most of my family are pot-smokers, so I got used to it real quick when we became legal (lived in Washington State)


Somnium said:


> Not sure why would anyone like a smelly dick..
> 
> Anyways, I love the smell of apple tree blossoms or whatever they are called


Just Apple Tree Blossom. XD  No specific name for it;

...Pre-Apple maybe?


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Fukkin fresh donuts. Best. Oh, and shrimp ramen. Yeah.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Not sure why would anyone like a smelly dick..


Some people *l o v e* musk.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Fukkin fresh donuts.


Top tier.


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

Oh shit, speaking of musk; I forgot to add Old Spice onto my list. I could care less for most other brands of anything though. I honestly hate the smell of really fruity perfumes... unless it's a REALLY good quality, it reminds me of middle-school gym lockers. >.>


----------



## Zipline (May 26, 2016)

The inside of bread! Wet dogs, old books, musky smells mostly, freezing air, dog food hmm... will comment later when I think of more.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> Oh shit, speaking of musk; I forgot to add Old Spice onto my list. I could care less for most other brands of anything though. I honestly hate the smell of really fruity perfumes... unless it's a REALLY good quality, it reminds me of middle-school gym lockers. >.>


Mmm, sweaty pre-teens, :V


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Mmm, sweaty pre-teens, :V


I would post the dankest meme here, but I don't know how to internet. ''''''>.>''


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> I would post the dankest meme here, but I don't know how to internet. ''''''>.>''


Got ya covered, fam.


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Got ya covered, fam.


Perfect. <3


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

I like the smell of AXE deodorant. For no reason. Or, actually, I think it's because my dad used it a lot when I was younger. Yeah. Memorieesssss.


----------



## Crestego (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> I like the smell of AXE deodorant. For no reason. Or, actually, I think it's because my dad used it a lot when I was younger. Yeah. Memorieesssss.


Similar reason to why I like Old Spice so much. My Bubby also tends to use Old Spice. <3


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Crestego said:


> Similar reason to why I like Old Spice so much. My Bubby also tends to use Old Spice. <3



My dad uses Old Spice too. uwu!! I like the smell of that as well. = w=


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> I like the smell of AXE deodorant. For no reason. Or, actually, I think it's because my dad used it a lot when I was younger. Yeah. Memorieesssss.


*Slowly applies AXE*


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> *Slowly applies AXE*



What the f u c k.

That chin bothers me a lot.

A  L O T.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 26, 2016)

Whenever someone mentions axe, I remember someone rolled an axe bomb into the computer lab in 7th grade. Shit was so bad, no one could enter the room for three or four days.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> What the f u c k.
> 
> That chin bothers me a lot.
> 
> A  L O T.


No. It is the perfect chin. Do not question it's perfection.


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Whenever someone mentions axe, I remember someone rolled an axe bomb into the computer lab in 7th grade. Shit was so bad, no one could enter the room for three or four days.



That sounds fucking horrible lol.



Kiara Everfrost said:


> No. It is the perfect chin. Do not question it's perfection.



It looks like a butt. It looks like someone's butt as they're taking a shit.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> And cum!  Why the fuck did I forget that!?
> I mean... bazinga.


I KNEW THIS TOPIC WAS GOING TO GO DOWN THE WRONG ROAD.
I FELT IT IN MY BONES.
:v


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> I love the smell of napalm in the morning


Someone already beat you to it lol.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> I love the smell of napalm in the morning





Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Someone already beat you to it lol.


Sorry fam. ˘\/( • ˛ • )\/˘


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> -Lavender


+1 for lavender. My mom grew lavender and used it for everything. it's the one thing that can calm me down from an anxiety attack.


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2016)

There is enough napalm for both fellur :3


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> +1 for lavender. My mom grew lavender and used it for everything. it's the one thing that can calm me down from an anxiety attack.


Same.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 26, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Pretty self explanatory.
> You can do more then one obviously.
> I'll start.
> 
> ...


Gasoline and gunpowder.


----------



## Wither (May 26, 2016)

It took less than an hour for this thread to go sexual. 
Not impressed, should have been faster.


----------



## Simo (May 26, 2016)

Skunks, obviously. (Well, at least faintly in the distance)

And good skunk weed.

And also the smell of Sycamore trees after it rains, that odd musky scent they let off.


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (May 26, 2016)

I'm sorry I had to do this


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2016)

The smell of furry tears and defeat.


----------



## Ricky (May 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Guys wtf.



Oh, come on! You can't tell me you weren't expecting that. It's the first thing that popped in *my* head. So, people already said weed, dicks and cum... Maybe skunk because it reminds me of good weed back in the day *nods*


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 26, 2016)

Cinnamon. My parents love it and would have a cinnamon candle burning alot somewhere, and I learned to love it


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 26, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Gasoline and gunpowder.



Yeah I like those smells too.
Along with sawdust,or the general smell of an automotive shop or a welding place.


----------



## psychonautic (May 26, 2016)

I always liked the "old basement" smell. Brush soap is another favorite, though it can get a bit nauseating after a while...I started to sniff some as I wrote this and now my head hurts

uhh as for "normal" smells, I like pancakes and pork


----------



## lyar (May 26, 2016)

Gasoline can't get enough of it.


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 28, 2016)

weed, my room (weed), my car (weed), and spaghetti (also my room)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 29, 2016)

Dank basement smell
The lingering smell of gas after you pour it into your car

No I don't huff this shit and I don't know why I enjoy them but the dank smell of a basement is probably my most favorite of smells


----------



## GalaxyOtter (May 29, 2016)

Coffee grounds, rain, incense, and the blood of my enemies.

Heh.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 30, 2016)

Cinnamon, woodsy/forest smells, and the smell after a long rainstorm.


----------



## bubblymaika (May 30, 2016)

Lavender, Matilija Poppies, burning wood/charcoal, mint, most herbs in general. Oh and the ocean.


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 30, 2016)

Bleach


----------



## Julen (May 30, 2016)

Zippo gasoline, airsoft greengas, markers, gunpowder and cinnamon


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> Cinnamon, woodsy/forest smells, and the smell after a long rainstorm.



Very much agreed on woodsy/forest smells, and the smell after a long rainstorm. Certain trees tend to be especially pleasant after this...I'm wanting to find a way to capture how Sycamore smells after it rains...and maybe make a soap/oil based on this. It's hard to describe, and took me a while to pinpoint, but it's very distinct. Also, Ginko trees have a very exotic smell to them, and long before they flower, and form those odd berries. I'm fond of this as well, but the berries/nuts smell pretty funky in the fall, when you step on them.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 30, 2016)

Uh...


----------



## malibu (May 31, 2016)

Chocolate, coffee, cinnamon, mangos, and the crotch of womens panties after they've been worn.


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 1, 2016)

Fresh orange I guess...I have an orange scented candle and an orange scented soap with the liquid version of it as well. I smell like orange and a friend says that I looked orange too  Apparently I'm a walking, talking orange.



Nemnth said:


> ...and dicks
> 
> _COUGH COUGH_
> 
> I mean bananas





RinkuTheRuffian said:


> And cum!  Why the fuck did I forget that!?
> I mean... bazinga.





malibu said:


> Chocolate, coffee, cinnamon, mangos, and the crotch of womens panties after they've been worn.



I can see why this community would be a fun place to linger around...ftw x'D


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Jun 1, 2016)

My mum makes scented candles so I have some pretty nice smells in my house, there's a cologn one and Oooooh its good


----------



## x-zombii (Jun 1, 2016)

Let's see fireworks, big piles of leaves, burning wood, and the smell of a freshly opened pack of magic cards


----------



## Wither (Jun 1, 2016)

RocRabbit said:


> a friend says that I looked orange too


How does one look like an orange?


----------



## Caraid (Jun 1, 2016)

Huh, never given much thought to it. Freshly made coffee, cinnamon, the smell of the air when a thunderstorm is approaching.


----------



## Simo (Jun 1, 2016)

The smell of old comic books, say from the 1950s-60s era...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 1, 2016)

Chorizo with a hint of lime. Grilled steak. Sherbert ice cream.

That fresh smell of a just-opened pack of trading cards. <3


----------



## Gator (Jun 1, 2016)

vinegar
brownies
coffee
rain
the ocean
cooking meat
fresh peaches
pumpkin spice
burning leaves


----------



## Nemnth (Jun 1, 2016)

I also like the smell of some air fresheners and some candles too


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 1, 2016)

Wither said:


> How does one look like an orange?



By that I mean they sees me with orange as my skintone for some reason o_o


----------



## SpiritWolf15 (Jun 1, 2016)

I know this is kinda weird, and may count as sniffing glue... (Promise I'm not a druggie!)  But I just absolutely love the smell of the inside of the spine of school textbooks. I just can't explain how or why it smells good. But oh my god I would love a scented candle of that stuff. When I had free time in class I would just stop and put my face in a textbook, pretending to sleep. But in reality I was sniffing a textbook. (Don't judge me, I'm that speshul kind of stupid)


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 2, 2016)

Simo said:


> The smell of old comic books, say from the 1950s-60s era...



I really like how books smell in general. Also cigars.


----------



## Simo (Jun 2, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I really like how books smell in general. Also cigars.



Agreed on both. And I like to have a nice cigar, here and again. To me, a good hand-rolled one is quite pleasant.


----------



## Storok (Jun 2, 2016)

An old Aircraft engine starting up!


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 2, 2016)

Napalm in the morning, obviously.
I am probably the 100th dude who made that crappy joke in the thread, am I?


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jun 2, 2016)

Cut Grass
Jasmine 
Lilac 
The wet smell after a misty morning or a rain storm
chocolate fudge right from the mixer (like at a candy store)
Freshly popped popcorn (especially kettle corn) 
The smell of old books, something ancient about it.


----------



## darien (Jun 4, 2016)

Strawberries and anything strawberry scented
Coffee
The fresh air outside on a sunny morning after an intense storm the previous night
dusty old gym/basement smell..  weird I know
freshly baked banana nut bread
fresh custard
fresh cookies/pasteries etc.


----------



## Galaxis (Jun 4, 2016)

Fresh baked anything
English Breakfast tea
My Uncle and Aunt (Weird but their smell is so comforting)
Most incense
Burning wood


----------



## Souva (Jun 4, 2016)

Woodsmoke is probably one of my favorite smells, I also love anything apple-cinnamon or honey.


----------



## StemTheDeer (Jun 4, 2016)

Old books, wood, fire, dusty smells, freshly cut grass.


----------



## Zaedrin (Jun 6, 2016)

Old books, clothes stained with the smell of campfire, a freshly cleaned house, frankincense, hobby stores, fresh linens and old cigar boxes.


----------



## x-zombii (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm a huge sucker for anything chloroform scented


----------



## Nemnth (Jun 6, 2016)

x-zombii said:


> I'm a huge sucker for anything chloroform scented


Same, I just can't help myself but faint from it, ya know?


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 6, 2016)

gasoline smells amazing.


----------



## x-zombii (Jun 6, 2016)

Who can pass up on the smell of a fresh line of Colombian cocaine in the morning


----------



## Simo (Jun 21, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Old books, clothes stained with the smell of campfire, a freshly cleaned house, frankincense, hobby stores, fresh linens and old cigar boxes.



Old cigar boxes smell amazing, and are also very handy to store stuff in! I have a ton I collected over the years, from a local smoke shop, that gave away their empty ones. And old books and comics...very nice!


----------



## flipsteric (Nov 15, 2016)

Simo said:


> Skunks, obviously. (Well, at least faintly in the distance)
> 
> And good skunk weed.
> 
> And also the smell of Sycamore trees after it rains, that odd musky scent they let off.




Skunk...really? Are you kidding? I can't believe someone saying this. Last day I had to throw them off my house as I hired the animal control services from Hamilton. From that very moment I was looking out for some great tips where I can keep these creatures off from my house and stumble upon this thread.  Shocking !!!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 15, 2016)

i don't smoke it but i don't ever smell anything "skunky" about weed, at least not the flowers that i cook with. When i decarb my usual mix, it just makes my apartment smell like hot potting soil or barkdust. That smell and that of dry, uncooked bud have really grown on me.

Before i started medicating with the stuff i would never have thought i might come to actually like the smell!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 15, 2016)

Bacon. Mmmmmm.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 15, 2016)

Gun oil and diesel fuel.

Also the smell of a fireplace or wood stove burning.


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 15, 2016)

the death of my enemies!!

jk jk


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Honestly, my favorite smell in the world is my wifes hair.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Methan, sulfur, dried opium, people with IBS and have bloody shit stained intestines turn me on slightly....Mmmmmm warm and festering.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Methan, sulfur, dried opium, people with IBS and have bloody shit stained intestines turn me on slightly....Mmmmmm warm and festering.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

I love the smell of freshly fired firearms. And campfires. And I know It's weird, but I love the smell of my dog's paws.


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Methan, sulfur, dried opium, people with IBS and have bloody shit stained intestines turn me on slightly....Mmmmmm warm and festering.


Wait so you like the smell of sht basically?


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


I'm not a scatophilla and don't want to physically see it...but I sometimes I love to imagine the insides of my or someone else's lower intestines are being softly cut from acid or waste and causes warm irration and small amounts of blood to leak out and mix with the waste causing a methan like iron smell as it mixes together....probably because my own stomach is torn up from dieases and I also love hospitals.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> Wait so you like the smell of sht basically?


My dogs don't run around in their shit. And I keep it picked up. I'm a plumber, so I know all too well what shit smells like, and my dog's paws don't fit that bill.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I'm not a scatophilla and don't want to physically see it...but I sometimes I love to imagine the insides of my or someone else's lower intestines are being softly cut from acid or waste and causes warm irration and small amounts of blood to leak out and mix with the waste causing a methan like iron smell as it mixes together....probably because my own stomach is torn up from dieases and I also love hospitals.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

The smell of seaman in the morning.


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 16, 2016)

This thread just took a massive turn for the worst XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> This thread just took a massive turn for the worst XD


What? It smells like victory!


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 16, 2016)

My gosh XD


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> This thread just took a massive turn for the worst XD


Yes, yes it did xD although I think I just like the idea, i don't actively stick my face in the toilet and say - Mmmmmm give me some of that ass gas - no that's already hell of weird xD I think I just like thinking about are bodies natural production of organic smells and what not but directly thinking about shit is not it.


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Yes, yes it did xD although I think I just like the idea, i don't actively stick my face in the toilet and say - Mmmmmm give me some of that ass gas - no that's already hell of weird xD I think I just like thinking about are bodies natural production of organic smells and what not but directly thinking about shit is not it.


So your pretty close to liking sht


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> So your pretty close to liking sht


Yep pretty damn close. But not close enough.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> The smell of seaman in the morning.


The docks and wharfs are nice in the morning.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

The smell of good food. Doesn't really matter what, I ain't that fussy


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Yep pretty damn close. But not close enough.


Fair enough XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Yep. 


Xing Tian said:


> This thread just took a massive turn for the worst XD


Furries Ruin Everything.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)

You gotta admire the honesty from Mr.Foox there! xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Freshly laundered clothes, but fresh washed sheets are pawsome smelling.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

I also like the smell of a brand new cigarette, like fresh raisens.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

The forest in the springtime after a good rain.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The docks and wharfs are nice in the morning.


Indeed they are, but nothing compares to the fresh smell of salty seaman in the morning, it's so invigorating!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> You gotta admire the honesty from Mr.Foox there! xD


Noah foox earn the power of honesty 200 points! ( Insert lame Scott pilgrim joke )


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Noah foox earn the power of honesty 200 points! ( Insert lame Scott pilgrim joke )


However dignity lowers by 200 points for loving the smell of sht filled intestines that get gassy a lot


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> However dignity lowers by 200 points for loving the smell of sht filled intestines that get gassy a lot


Yes and when it also escapes the sea beds after forming from tiny organisms. .3.


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


>


Or liquid jet fuel and stove tops and all that. The natural chemical compounds of human waste is also in a ton of other things, sometimes used to the extreme and causing green houses gases. So we are all likely breathing it in to some degree or another, whether you like or not.


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 16, 2016)

Well when you put it THAT away XD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

Hmm, let see.

When refueling the gasoline tank on your car.
When cooking meat.
Opening up a new bottle of Cola.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 16, 2016)

Petrichor.
Hoppes No. 9
Undisturbed snow on a sunny, below freezing day.
Fresh baked bread.
Cordite.
All the normal smells associated with Christmas and the other December holidays.
The musty air of basements and abandoned buildings.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 16, 2016)

Currently, I love the smell of the air freshener in my car.  MMMMM!  Bayside Breeze!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My dogs don't run around in their shit. And I keep it picked up. I'm a plumber, so I know all too well what shit smells like, and my dog's paws don't fit that bill.


I bet those paws smell like Fritos corn chips.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 16, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> I'm not a scatophilla and don't want to physically see it...but I sometimes I love to imagine the insides of my or someone else's lower intestines are being softly cut from acid or waste and causes warm irration and small amounts of blood to leak out and mix with the waste causing a methan like iron smell as it mixes together....probably because my own stomach is torn up from dieases and I also love hospitals.


Dude, what is wrong with you?


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 16, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Dude, what is wrong with you?


That's just a tiny drop in a sea of warm thoughts. Not my favorite but oddly comforting to think about, although I have other more nicer thoughts and fetishes to think about. <3


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 16, 2016)

I still stand by crayon smell.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I bet those paws smell like Fritos corn chips.


I was thinking grass, earth, puppy like smell. Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

I love the smell of Italian restaurants. Mmmmmm


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)

Fresh baked bread.

Fresh baked cookies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 18, 2016)

Mmmmmmmm coookies!!!


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 18, 2016)

Fur.


----------



## Skylge (Nov 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Fur.


Specific kinds or any?

pipe tobacco
pine resin
stain (for protecting wood)
beeswax
ocean
coffee


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 18, 2016)

Gunpowder and bodies


----------



## Xing Tian (Nov 18, 2016)

Alive dodies right?


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 18, 2016)

Chloroform


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 18, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Chloroform


Dad?


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 18, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Dad?


Yes?


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 18, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Yes?


You said you were getting a pack of cigarettes 10 years ago


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)

Coffee brewing first thing in the morning, most especially when we are camping in the woods.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 18, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> You said you were getting a pack of cigarettes 10 years ago


I left your mother, you and your sister behind alone...


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 19, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> I left your mother, you and your sister behind alone...


I hate you Father EdgyMemeLord0! Sister sucked started a shotgun 3 years ago cause she didnt know where you were


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 19, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I hate you Father EdgyMemeLord0! Sister sucked started a shotgun 3 years ago cause she didnt know where you were


I'm on my way back to you


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 19, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> I'm on my way back to you


Its too late dad im a big boy now i can take care of myself


----------



## ZacAttackk (Nov 19, 2016)

Cooking onions
Indian food
Oranges
Fresh paint
Gingerbread


----------



## Julen (Nov 19, 2016)

Shaslik

Lit af


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 19, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Its too late dad im a big boy now i can take care of myself


No, I will "take care of you"


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 19, 2016)

Why are the best smells unhealthy


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 19, 2016)

I love the smell of a well crafted hot sauce. Not all the heat and no taste, It's gotta be a good balance. Sriracha sauce has a distinctive sweet tangy smell that I love!


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 19, 2016)

pulled pork cooking in the slow cooker....bbq ...and freshly cured cannabis ^^


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 19, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> No, I will "take care of you"


Thats what you said about the mail man before you left


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 19, 2016)

Dank basement is by far my favorite


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 19, 2016)

Burning leaves in autumn, and the smell of a wood in a fireplace during the winter. Those should be a cologne or something.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Dank basement is by far my favorite


I'm pretty sure you meant "Dark basement" but "Dank basement" also sounds interesting


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 19, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant "Dark basement" but "Dank basement" also sounds interesting



You can't smell the lighting you noob. I meant dank


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You can't smell the lighting you noob. I meant dank


And that also means I can't taste the sounds?
*disappointed*


----------



## Fekk (Nov 24, 2016)

Gasoline and campfires <3


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 25, 2016)

Fekk said:


> Gasoline and campfires <3


Until they're accidentally mixed together.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 25, 2016)

The smell of flame grilled steak. I swear they deliberately pump it through the aircons when you pass a steak ranch.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 25, 2016)

How about the smell of a steak flaming away, next to the campfire?? That might take top draw.


----------



## Epistates (Nov 25, 2016)

Incenses, namely, I relish above everything fragrant thing on the globe. Frankincense, cinnamon, and also rose are my favorites to perfume mine abode with.


----------



## MilesTails (Nov 26, 2016)

I have loads.
- Steak
- Beef (once its cooked)
- Freshly cut grass
- Refreshing smell of clean air after a thunderstorm
- Laser Printer Ozone
- Out-of-The-Box items
- Packing Peanuts
- Windex
- Glasses cleaning wipes
- New dvd case smell.

(I'm quite weird when it comes to smells.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)

Epistates said:


> Incenses, namely, I relish above everything fragrant thing on the globe. Frankincense, cinnamon, and also rose are my favorites to perfume mine abode with.


Most incense I can tolerate.


Patchouli...can't stand it!!!


----------



## Saylor (Nov 27, 2016)

I have a few smells that I can't get enough of. 
Gunpowder
Gasoline
Campfires
Tire smoke
Steak, burgers, and hot dogs on a grill
Fresh cut grass after mowing the lawn
The lacquer finish on a '57 Gibson Les Paul 
The interior of the '69 Impala SS I learned to drive in
And lastly, but certainly not least is the smell of the North Georgia valley where my family came from.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

Saylor said:


> I have a few smells that I can't get enough of.
> Gunpowder
> Gasoline
> Campfires
> ...


Fangtastic!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

Saylor said:


> I have a few smells that I can't get enough of.
> Gunpowder
> Gasoline
> Campfires
> ...


I'd have to take off gasoline & fresh cut grass (it makes my allergies go crazy), but everything else gets a thumbs up!! Tire burnout smoke reminds me of my brother, we love camping in the N GA mtns, and shooting. I'm a carnivore at heart, I'm a sucker for a guitar, and old Chevy's are the best!!!

Great list!!


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 27, 2016)

1) Smell after the rain
2) Italian food
3) Hand Soap
4) Body Soap
5) Pizza

I get headaches when I smell perfume or cologne so use in moderation around me, but some of them smell good if used in moderation


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

Apple pie baking in the oven! OMFG!!! THAT'S a really great smell!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

My mate's hair when she gets out of the shower. Hell, I love the smell of her hair even when she's dirty!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My mate's hair when she gets out of the shower. Hell, I love the smell of her hair even when she's dirty!


I do love Okami fresh out of the shower. He smells so sexy!! (Thanks Axe bodywash!) But there is something about when we are camping & we haven't showered in a few days, he smells so good!! Very earthy & cavemanish!! (I know, I'm weird!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I do love Okami fresh out of the shower. He smells so sexy!! (Thanks Axe bodywash!) But there is something about when we are camping & we haven't showered in a few days, he smells so good!! Very earthy & cavemanish!! (I know, I'm weird!)


Rawr means I Love You in dinosaur!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Rawr means I Love You in dinosaur!


Rawr!!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 28, 2016)

Burning herb
Latin food cooking
The cleaning aisle at the supermarket
New book
Sawdust and paint
Campfire


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 4, 2016)

That's an interesting thread. I have a wide range but I'll try to keep it as short as possible.

·· Books (especially old ones)
·· Lavender
·· Vanilla
·· Wet earth (like after the rain)
·· Wood in general
·· Hot chocolate
·· Candles
·· Snow (yeah, it actually smells)
·· Sage
·· Joss sticks

...and even more.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 4, 2016)

dank maymays


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 5, 2016)

Barbecue. Like, REAL, in the room.


----------



## Orgunis (Dec 5, 2016)

Other than meal being cooked I like the smell of a brand new PC or old comic books xD


----------



## Royn (Dec 5, 2016)

Have many "favorites".... Cilantro and roasted peppers are two of the top ones.  Leather.  Burning powdercoat..... Stock, right before its ready to cut...  yep... many.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2016)

The smell of coffee in the morning :3


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 5, 2016)

Cinnamon with a bit of a dusty smell in the air beforehand. It just smells of Christmas.


----------

